# Hunt Sab ran over



## spotty_pony (29 October 2022)

Apologies if there is already a thread for this but I couldn’t find one. 

https://metro.co.uk/2022/10/26/hunt-protester-struck-by-car-before-driver-speeds-off-17643373/amp/

I don’t see how she’s going to be able to plead not guilty to that 😬


----------



## Barton Bounty (29 October 2022)

Well…. I cant stand protestors of any kind! Tree huggers, animal protesters, and so on just wish people would stick to their own lanes in life and everyone would get on champion! 
Theres tons of stuff in life I dont like, worries me or upsets me but I would never deliberately ruin peoples days by doing such things 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## Amymay (29 October 2022)

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...-spot-of-bother.797854/page-132#post-15038907

Last couple of pages


----------



## spotty_pony (29 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Well…. I cant stand protestors of any kind! Tree huggers, animal protesters, and so on just wish people would stick to their own lanes in life and everyone would get on champion!
Theres tons of stuff in life I dont like, worries me or upsets me but I would never deliberately ruin peoples days by doing such things 🤦🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

I quite agree but not worth going to prison over!


----------



## Barton Bounty (29 October 2022)

spotty_pony said:



			I quite agree but not worth going to prison over!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not! If I was gonna do something it would be something worthwhile 😂😂😂


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 October 2022)

Oh My God......


----------



## Burnttoast (29 October 2022)

Sandstone1 said:



			Oh My God......
		
Click to expand...

Well, you know, god did ordain that we should all have a station in life and not try to - um - overthrow the lot up at the big house 😂


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 October 2022)

Couldn't see the actual impact as the film blacked out.

For evidential purposes the film is therefore surely invalid??


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 October 2022)

Burnttoast said:



			Well, you know, god did ordain that we should all have a station in life and not try to - um - overthrow the lot up at the big house 😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I forgot that,   Of course we should know our place.


----------



## skinnydipper (29 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Well…. I cant stand protestors of any kind! Tree huggers, animal protesters, and so on just wish people would stick to their own lanes in life and everyone would get on champion!
 🤦🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...


----------



## twiggy2 (29 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Well…. I cant stand protestors of any kind! Tree huggers, animal protesters, and so on just wish people would stick to their own lanes in life and everyone would get on champion!
Theres tons of stuff in life I dont like, worries me or upsets me but I would never deliberately ruin peoples days by doing such things 🤦🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Wow thats quite a statement.


----------



## sakura (29 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Well…. I cant stand protestors of any kind! Tree huggers, animal protesters, and so on just wish people would stick to their own lanes in life and everyone would get on champion!
Theres tons of stuff in life I dont like, worries me or upsets me but I would never deliberately ruin peoples days by doing such things 🤦🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

I’m glad most people don’t share your view otherwise we’d all be stuck in the Middle Ages as the planet burns around us 🙃🫡


----------



## Barton Bounty (29 October 2022)

Really? Cause all I have said in my statement is stick to what concerns you? 😂😂 instead of everyone going at each other


----------



## sakura (29 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Really? Cause all I have said in my statement is stick to what concerns you? 😂😂 instead of everyone going at each other
		
Click to expand...

you said you “can’t stand protestors of any kind.” 

without protestors of any kind, we wouldn’t be living in a modern society nor would women be able to vote or own property or earn a fair wage or divorce their partners.

for sabs, illegal hunting does concern them.


----------



## HashRouge (29 October 2022)

sakura said:



			you said you “can’t stand protestors of any kind.”

without protestors of any kind, we wouldn’t be living in a modern society nor would women be able to vote or own property or earn a fair wage or divorce their partners.

for sabs, illegal hunting does concern them.
		
Click to expand...

This.
Protestors can and have changed the world. Remember Martin Luther King and the March on Washington? Nelson Mandela and the struggle against apartheid? The suffragettes and suffragists and votes for women in the UK? The Berlin Wall coming down?

Let's not all stick in our own lanes, please.


----------



## cold_feet (29 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Well…. I cant stand protestors of any kind! Tree huggers, animal protesters, and so on just wish people would stick to their own lanes in life and everyone would get on champion!
Theres tons of stuff in life I dont like, worries me or upsets me but I would never deliberately ruin peoples days by doing such things 🤦🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean “know your place”.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (29 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Well…. I cant stand protestors of any kind! Tree huggers, animal protesters, and so on just wish people would stick to their own lanes in life and everyone would get on champion! 
Theres tons of stuff in life I dont like, worries me or upsets me but I would never deliberately ruin peoples days by doing such things 🤦🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

The majority of society go along with the accepted norm. 
A few people question how things are done and then stand up for their beliefs. We all benefit from the change they bring.
Good examples above.


----------



## Somewhat Off The Way (29 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Well…. I cant stand protestors of any kind! Tree huggers, animal protesters, and so on just wish people would stick to their own lanes in life and everyone would get on champion!
Theres tons of stuff in life I dont like, worries me or upsets me but I would never deliberately ruin peoples days by doing such things 🤦🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

This is, without doubt or hesitation, *the *stupidest thing I've ever read. It's how democracy and decency die.


----------



## stangs (29 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Theres tons of stuff in life I dont like, worries me or upsets me but I would never deliberately ruin peoples days by doing such things 🤦🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

I don’t like people murdering other people, but I would never deliberately ruin a serial killer’s day by reporting them to the police.


----------



## palo1 (29 October 2022)

Sabs have now been targeting, apparantly with death threats, the owner of the estate where the sab was hit. She was nothing to do with the incident!  Police have been called to ensure her safety.  This is from the Daily Mail though...https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...moment-4X4-knocks-animal-rights-activist.html.


----------



## Soap On A Rope (30 October 2022)

Hope this will teach ' RENT A SAB' a lesson ....
When I was at uni years ago , we were offered £20 to turn up and disrupt meets......


----------



## bonny (30 October 2022)

This whole thread is beyond depressing


----------



## View (30 October 2022)

Soap On A Rope said:



			Hope this will teach ' RENT A SAB' a lesson ....
		
Click to expand...

I find that a thoroughly disgusting response to a woman being deliberately mown down.


----------



## Sandstone1 (30 October 2022)

Soap On A Rope said:



			Hope this will teach ' RENT A SAB' a lesson ....
When I was at uni years ago , we were offered £20 to turn up and disrupt meets......
		
Click to expand...

Well thats a new low.


----------



## Sandstone1 (30 October 2022)

View said:



			I find that a thoroughly disgusting response to a woman being deliberately mown down.
		
Click to expand...

This is at least bringing out the true feelings of the " pro hunt" lobby.  On seeing a attempted murder of someone protesting against a ILLEGAL activity they think it teaches the victim a lesson.   Nothing else needs saying really does it?


----------



## HashRouge (30 October 2022)

bonny said:



			This whole thread is beyond depressing
		
Click to expand...

Not a fan of the right to protest then Bonny?


----------



## Sandstone1 (30 October 2022)

palo1 said:



			Sabs have now been targeting, apparantly with death threats, the owner of the estate where the sab was hit. She was nothing to do with the incident!  Police have been called to ensure her safety.  This is from the Daily Mail though...https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...moment-4X4-knocks-animal-rights-activist.html.
		
Click to expand...

Well, by your own logic on another post that would be ok because pro hunters do pretty much the same to sabs, ie following them home, damaging vehicles and now attempted murder.    I am not saying death threats are right on either side but the land owner is breaking the law by allowing hunting fox with hounds on her land.     I will be putting you back on ignore by the way.  I just wanted to see what you had to say about this latest incident.... I was not surprised!


----------



## bonny (30 October 2022)

HashRouge said:



			Not a fan of the right to protest then Bonny?
		
Click to expand...

That’s a very odd conclusion to what I said.


----------



## ester (30 October 2022)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Couldn't see the actual impact as the film blacked out.

For evidential purposes the film is therefore surely invalid??
		
Click to expand...

Metro blacked it out. 
It's viewable on both the original videos.


----------



## rabatsa (30 October 2022)

Completely off topic.


Soap On A Rope said:



			When I was at uni years ago , we were offered £20 to turn up and disrupt meets......
		
Click to expand...

A local shoot would meet these college students and offer them £20 to go beating the following week.  His shoot were never short of volunteers.


----------



## palo1 (30 October 2022)

Sandstone1 said:



			Well, by your own logic on another post that would be ok because pro hunters do pretty much the same to sabs, ie following them home, damaging vehicles and now attempted murder.    I am not saying death threats are right on either side but the land owner is breaking the law by allowing hunting fox with hounds on her land.     I will be putting you back on ignore by the way.  I just wanted to see what you had to say about this latest incident.... I was not surprised!
		
Click to expand...

I have NEVER condoned anything like the behaviour you are suggesting (though I know you won't see this post!).  Somehow it seems ok for anti hunters to post about negative hunt activities but not for pro hunters to post about sab activities.  That is utterly mystifying tbh.


----------



## Barton Bounty (30 October 2022)

cold_feet said:



			I think you mean “know your place”.






Click to expand...

No, I am not stupid! I mean stick to what concerns you and dont poke your nose into other peoples business!


----------



## Sandstone1 (30 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			No, I am not stupid! I mean stick to what concerns you and dont poke your nose into other peoples business!
		
Click to expand...

Even if what you are protesting about is illegal, cruel and outdated?


----------



## bonny (30 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			No, I am not stupid! I mean stick to what concerns you and dont poke your nose into other peoples business!
		
Click to expand...

I, for one, am grateful that we have people who are concerned enough about issues that they try to do something about it.


----------



## Amymay (30 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			No, I am not stupid! I mean stick to what concerns you and dont poke your nose into other peoples business!
		
Click to expand...

If animal welfare concerns you - stand up for it.

If FGM concerns you - stand up for it.

If climate change concerns you - stand up for it.

If votes for women concern you - stand up for it.

If the war in Ukraine concerns you - stand up for it.

Of course, all of the above could be termed as ‘other peoples business’.  So which (if any) shall we not stick our noses in to?

There’s nothing wrong in not protesting a cause. But never run those down that feel strongly enough to do so.


----------



## HashRouge (30 October 2022)

bonny said:



			That’s a very odd conclusion to what I said.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies - you said the whole thread was depressing, and as most of the thread was people defending the right to protest, I thought you perhaps weren't a fan! Apologies if that was a misinterpretation of your meaning.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 October 2022)

Wow, some posters have thoroughly outed themselves, haven't they .

Had my suspicions for a while, now confirmed.


----------



## ArklePig (30 October 2022)

Some really disturbing comments on this thread. It's possible to hate sabs (I don't) and think it's wrong to run someone over on purpose. 

I love protestors. I love being able to vote, being able to have an abortion, marriage equality and all that other good stuff that is a direct result of protesting (the latter two very recently and that I'm proud to have personally marched and canvassed for). Even if I didn't like protestors and enjoyed the taste of leather like some on this thread seem to, I couldn't imagine the mental gymnastics needed to get to a point where I had anything but sympathy for someone who was DELIBERATELY RUN OVER.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 October 2022)

Yes people get frustrated with others who do not share their view. Yes people get frustrated at the ones who are very vocal about their views. But that does not give anyone the right to physically harm another just because you don't like their views and ideals.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 October 2022)

She probably won’t get much done to her. The guy who ran me over and left me with PTSD was caught on my own body cam and on public CCtV and was given a Slap on the wrist and told not to do it again because me asking him to move his illegally parked car as part of my duties was provocation for him to run me over.

If hunts sabs are sabbing hunts who are actively fox hunting then fair enough if they are just showing up to fun rides run by hunts and legally operating drag and bloodhound hunts then I have no sympathy for I duties caused by their antics. People shouldn’t be harassed for doing legal pastimes. That’s like protesting football games or agility dog meets or any other legal pastime imo.

However I get the point of those saying protestors changed massive wrongs


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 October 2022)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			She probably won’t get much done to her. The guy who ran me over and left me with PTSD was caught on my own body cam and on public CCtV and was given a Slap on the wrist and told not to do it again because me asking him to move his illegally parked car as part of my duties was provocation for him to run me over.

If hunts sabs are sabbing hunts who are actively fox hunting then fair enough if they are just showing up to fun rides run by hunts and legally operating drag and bloodhound hunts then I have no sympathy for I duties caused by their antics. People shouldn’t be harassed for doing legal pastimes. That’s like protesting football games or agility dog meets or any other legal pastime imo.

However I get the point of those saying protestors changed massive wrongs
		
Click to expand...

Yes  I am very interested to know how those sympathising with the sabs in general, not the woman who was injured by the car, had every right to protest about what was happening on the land on that occasion. Of course it is unthinkable that someone should deliberately run over a pedestrian, in any circumstances.


----------



## sakura (30 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			No, I am not stupid! I mean stick to what concerns you and dont poke your nose into other peoples business!
		
Click to expand...

I am not LGBTQ+, but fighting for
equality concerns me.

I am not a person of colour, but fighting racism concerns me.

I am not an orca, but fighting for their
right to live wild and free concerns me.

I will protest all of the above even though it doesn’t directly affect my life. 

I am not seeing your point unless your point is that you simply don’t care about anything. And that’s sad.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 October 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Yes  I am very interested to know how those sympathising with the sabs in general, not the woman who was injured by the car, had every right to protest about what was happening on the land on that occasion. Of course it is unthinkable that someone should deliberately run over a pedestrian, in any circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

It definitely is unthinkable but it happens and people get off with it. It’s horrible. I couldn’t watch it, too close to my own incident.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 October 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Yes  I am very interested to know how those sympathising with the sabs in general, not the woman who was injured by the car, had every right to protest about what was happening on the land on that occasion. Of course it is unthinkable that someone should deliberately run over a pedestrian, in any circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite sure what you are querying, PaS?

Both pro and anti hunt should follow the letter and the spirit of the law. So if the sabs were trepassing, then they shouldn't have been.

The hunt that the sabs were following when the woman car driver knocked the sab over is reputed to be a naughty hunt that hunts foxes. So maybe both parties were playing fast and loose with the law. Though deliberately running a sab down with a car certainly trumps trespassing.

More extreme supporters of both opposing factions seem to think that anything goes.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 October 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Not quite sure what you are querying, PaS?

Both pro and anti hunt should follow the letter and the spirit of the law. So if the sabs were trepassing, then they shouldn't have been.

The hunt that the sabs were following when the woman car driver knocked the sab over is reputed to be a naughty hunt that hunts foxes. So maybe both parties were playing fast and loose with the law. Though deliberately running a sab down with a car certainly trumps trespassing.

More extreme supporters of both opposing factions seem to think that anything goes.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not surprised you didn't understand my point, upon rereading, it doesn't make sense. I was wondering why people were sympathetic to hunt sabs in general disrupting a legal pursuit. The incident in question was appalling, if it happened as described. I couldn't tell from the video in the link what happened. But there doesn't seem to be any evidence of hunting foxes filmed on that day.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 October 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I'm not surprised you didn't understand my point, upon rereading, it doesn't make sense. I was wondering why people were sympathetic to hunt sabs in general disrupting a legal pursuit. The incident in question was appalling, if it happened as described. I couldn't tell from the video in the link what happened. But there doesn't seem to be any evidence of hunting foxes filmed on that day.
		
Click to expand...

They also turn up and disrupt hunt fun rides which aren’t even hunting, as far as im aware those are as perfectly legal as showjumping, XC and Team chasing but we don’t see them turning up to those to disrupt?

I very much agree with you PAS, I do feel sorry for the person who was knocked down, it’s a horrible thing to happen to anyone whether deliberate or accidental.


----------



## Sandstone1 (30 October 2022)

I am afraid people can go all round the houses saying sabs shouldnt do this and shouldnt go here or there.   This is a free country and people are allowed to protest about pretty much anything.   Hunting foxes is Illegal,  Trespass is a civil offence and unless damage is caused very unlikely to go to court.    Allowing hunting with hounds on your land is illegal.   Deliberately running someone down with a car with a child in the passenger seat is very much illegal.  Would any reasonable person do that? I am very much anti hunt but would I run down a member of the hunt?  Of course not.  The woman needs locking up,  The fact she had a child in the car must also be a huge concern.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 October 2022)

one of the things I don’t like about the hunting protestors is that they pretend to be animal lovers but are happy to harm either the horses or the hounds , once they did that they lost any credibility as far as I am concerned.  I wouldn’t go as far as driving at someone but if anyone hurt any of my animals I would retaliate….i didnt hunt but if I was on a drag hunt or a fun ride i don’t see why someone has the right To harass me….  Agree some hunts are acting illegally but it is not the fault of the animals, they are just easy targets


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 October 2022)

Sandstone1 said:



			I am afraid people can go all round the houses saying sabs shouldnt do this and shouldnt go here or there.   This is a free country and people are allowed to protest about pretty much anything.   Hunting foxes is Illegal,  Trespass is a civil offence and unless damage is caused very unlikely to go to court.    Allowing hunting with hounds on your land is illegal.   Deliberately running someone down with a car with a child in the passenger seat is very much illegal.  Would any reasonable person do that? I am very much anti hunt but would I run down a member of the hunt?  Of course not.  The woman needs locking up,  The fact she had a child in the car must also be a huge concern.
		
Click to expand...

Harrassment is illegal though 🤔 so if someone is doing something within the law why should someone be trespassing and harassing them? Just curious based on your above post 🙂


----------



## Sandstone1 (30 October 2022)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			Harrassment is illegal though 🤔 so if someone is doing something within the law why should someone be trespassing and harassing them? Just curious based on your above post 🙂
		
Click to expand...

The hunt in question is well known for illegally hunting foxes and if reports are true they continued to do just that after the incident with the car.  The woman who was hit by the car was doing nothing other than walking along a road.  Does that justify someone driving a car at them?   Its only luck the woman was not killed.  There was also a child in the car, what sort of person does that?


----------



## sakura (30 October 2022)

There’s a lot of assumptions on this thread. Was the victim a sab or a monitor? Did they hurt any animal at any time before the incident? Do we actually know why they were there?

Also, none of that actually matters, neither is “well sabs do xyz.” relevant. That doesn’t matter in this case. Did the victim do any of the things mentioned so far? Yes or no?

Even if they did (which there is no evidence of), the law does not allow running someone over with your car and fleeing the scene as an acceptable response. There’s only one guilty party in this case and anything else is too close to victim blaming for my liking.


----------



## Barton Bounty (30 October 2022)

Some of the judge-able comments made me laugh….
Yes I care but not enough to waste a day throwing my fist at people 😂😂😂 I have my own life to live and tend to do that! Then again, I am not a judgemental person and I tend to
Live and let live.


----------



## sakura (30 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Some of the judge-able comments made me laugh….
Yes I care but not enough to waste a day throwing my fist at people 😂😂😂 I have my own life to live and tend to do that! Then again, I am not a judgemental person and I tend to
Live and let live.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations, you’re the first person I have ever hidden on this forum.


----------



## misst (30 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Some of the judge-able comments made me laugh….
Yes I care but not enough to waste a day throwing my fist at people 😂😂😂 I have my own life to live and tend to do that! Then again, I am not a judgemental person and I tend to
Live and let live.
		
Click to expand...

Well I for one am glad people have felt able to "throw their fist" and "waste their day" in the past to allow me to have the freedoms I enjoy today.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 October 2022)

Sandstone1 said:



			The hunt in question is well known for illegally hunting foxes and if reports are true they continued to do just that after the incident with the car.  The woman who was hit by the car was doing nothing other than walking along a road.  Does that justify someone driving a car at them?   It’s only luck the woman was not killed.  There was also a child in the car, what sort of person does that?
		
Click to expand...

They might have been or may not have been, they may have been operating within the law, were they filmed hunting foxes with dogs on this occasion? If they were then shame on them as that is illegal.

Personally I’m not interested in the what ifs or what may have beens, a person got hit by a car, whether deliberately or not,  that is really the only known in this situation so far. You were stating all the legal in and outs in , as far as I can read, the hunt sabs favour without knowing that they were there monitoring an already illegal hunt.

Just so as you know the person who deliberately mounted the pavement to hit me with their car had a small child in the car as well so it’s not that unknown for it to happen.


----------



## Rowreach (30 October 2022)

I understood the protestors were trespassing on a private lane way when the woman was hit by the car (not that I’m suggesting it’s an appropriate way to deal with trespassers).


----------



## Barton Bounty (30 October 2022)

sakura said:



			Congratulations, you’re the first person I have ever hidden on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Why, cause i am allowed my own opinion and i dont agree with you? Boohoo 😂😂


----------



## SilverLinings (30 October 2022)

Sandstone1 said:



			The woman needs locking up,  The fact she had a child in the car must also be a huge concern.
		
Click to expand...

It is a huge concern that that child (assuming it was the child of the driver) has at least one parent who has so little control over their anger that they will resort to extreme violence and law-breaking. If it _is_ her child then the driver may be about to face a whole lot of awkward questions from children's services about her ability to protect her child from harm. 

I'm in a different area but there have been multiple occasions at work when parents of patients of ours have been investigated (and often put on a Child Protection Plan as a direct result) for having their child(ren) present in the car during drug deals, and I would have thought running someone over was worse as even a very young child can see what's happening (as opposed to a drug deal, where they are likely to have no idea what their parent is handing over to a friend/stranger).


----------



## Caol Ila (30 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Well…. I cant stand protestors of any kind! Tree huggers, animal protesters, and so on just wish people would stick to their own lanes in life and everyone would get on champion!
Theres tons of stuff in life I dont like, worries me or upsets me but I would never deliberately ruin peoples days by doing such things 🤦🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

What? You really think these people should have "stuck to their own lane?" https://www.history.com/topics/black-history/the-greensboro-sit-in

They are delberately ruining the day of that segregated restaurant owner and while we're at it, trespassing!


----------



## Amymay (30 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Some of the judge-able comments made me laugh….
Yes I care but not enough to waste a day throwing my fist at people 😂😂😂 I have my own life to live and tend to do that! Then again, I am not a judgemental person and I tend to
Live and let live.
		
Click to expand...

And that is your right, as it’s the right of people to protest.  Protest doesn’t need to be violent.  Most people tend to be live and let live.

But clearly you are a judgemental person.  But of course - most of us are. Which is why so many stand up for what they believe in 😉


----------



## Fjord (30 October 2022)

Bl00dy hell, people may not like a hunt sab disrupting proceedings, but deliberately knocking them over with a car is a bit harsh! The original video was shocking to watch.


----------



## Barton Bounty (30 October 2022)

Amymay said:



			And that is your right, as it’s the right of people to protest.  Protest doesn’t need to be violent.  Most people tend to be live and let live.

But clearly you are a judgemental person.  But of course - most of us are. Which is why so many stand up for what they believe in 😉
		
Click to expand...

Yep , and I agree with you @Amymay but I certainly dont got around picking out everyones comments that I dont agree with.. unlike some on here 😬


----------



## HashRouge (30 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Why, cause i am allowed my own opinion and i dont agree with you? Boohoo 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

No, I think it's because s/he thinks your opinion really sucks.


----------



## Barton Bounty (30 October 2022)

HashRouge said:



			No, I think it's because s/he thinks your opinion really sucks.
		
Click to expand...

And apparently your not allowed your own opinion 😂😂😂how dare I


----------



## Clodagh (30 October 2022)

Surely it’s completely irrelevant that the victim was a hunt sab or anything else? I can see that if someone broke in to my house I would, if I was brave enough, hit them with something but it would take a lot for me to run someone down in relatively cold blood.
At the end of the day someone lost their temper and deliberately ploughed into someone else.


----------



## HashRouge (30 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			And apparently your not allowed your own opinion 😂😂😂how dare I
		
Click to expand...

No, you're welcome to your opinion. But you will also have to accept that a lot of us think it's a pretty rubbish way to look at things and are happy to tell you so.


----------



## Sandstone1 (31 October 2022)

sakura said:



			There’s a lot of assumptions on this thread. Was the victim a sab or a monitor? Did they hurt any animal at any time before the incident? Do we actually know why they were there?

Also, none of that actually matters, neither is “well sabs do xyz.” relevant. That doesn’t matter in this case. Did
		
Click to expand...




Cheeky Chestnut said:



			Harrassment is illegal though 🤔 so if someone is doing something within the law why should someone be trespassing and harassing them? Just curious based on your above post 🙂
		
Click to expand...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3233566143524835



    Same hunt,  Within the law?   I do not think so.  Clearly hunting a fox.....  Whats the excuse for that?   Huntsman clearly hunting hounds on after a fox.  Trail hunting my a***!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 October 2022)

Sandstone1 said:






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3233566143524835



    Same hunt,  Within the law?   I do not think so.  Clearly hunting a fox.....  Whats the excuse for that?   Huntsman clearly hunting hounds on after a fox.  Trail hunting my a***!
		
Click to expand...

Was this video taken that day? If not you are missing the point, the known fact is the woman was struck by a car.


----------



## twiggy2 (31 October 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Really? Cause all I have said in my statement is stick to what concerns you? 😂😂 instead of everyone going at each other
		
Click to expand...

So women  would not be able to vote, people of colour would still be slaves as would children and women in many countries and women would still be owned and regularly raped by their husbands and it would all be legal all over the word. I do call that a good thing.


----------



## Dexter (31 October 2022)

sakura said:



			Congratulations, you’re the first person I have ever hidden on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

It will make the forum a much nicer place now you've done that


----------



## sakura (31 October 2022)

Dexter said:



			It will make the forum a much nicer place now you've done that 

Click to expand...

I think so, I find their posts on this topic frustrating and sad and not someone I can engage successfully with!


----------



## Fellewell (31 October 2022)

splashgirl45 said:



			one of the things I don’t like about the hunting protestors is that they pretend to be animal lovers but are happy to harm either the horses or the hounds , once they did that they lost any credibility as far as I am concerned.  I wouldn’t go as far as driving at someone but if anyone hurt any of my animals I would retaliate….i didnt hunt but if I was on a drag hunt or a fun ride i don’t see why someone has the right To harass me….  Agree some hunts are acting illegally but it is not the fault of the animals, they are just easy targets
		
Click to expand...

Hunts are *legally entitled *to trail hunt. Sabs are not entitled to send death threats to landowners who host a meet. The woman clipped by the car did not require hospital treatment thankfully and was immediately released. The driver is under investigation and any link to the hunt has yet to be proven. Sabs have never held the moral high ground in these instances and comparing their terrorism to women's rights is in particularly poor taste, especially given what is happening in Iran right now.


----------



## Sandstone1 (31 October 2022)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			Was this video taken that day? If not you are missing the point, the known fact is the woman was struck by a car.
		
Click to expand...

The video was taken last Saturday or so it says, I am not missing the point at all.  Fact a woman was knocked down by a hunt supporter.  Fact the same hunt is illegally hunting foxes.  Even if not the same day it proves that hunt does illegally hunt which would be why sabs were out protesting.


----------



## Sandstone1 (31 October 2022)

Fellewell said:



			Hunts are *legally entitled *to trail hunt. Sabs are not entitled to send death threats to landowners who host a meet. The woman clipped by the car did not require hospital treatment thankfully and was immediately released. The driver is under investigation and any link to the hunt has yet to be proven. Sabs have never held the moral high ground in these instances and comparing their terrorism to women's rights is in particularly poor taste, especially given what is happening in Iran right now.
		
Click to expand...

I would say she was more than clipped by the car and it was a deliberate act.   If that happened to someone walking down the street it would be attempted murder.  The hunt is not trail hunting in that video is it?  Unless the fox is laying the trail!


----------



## NinjaPony (31 October 2022)

Wow this is really exposing how people justify violence based on their own prejudices. And goes a long way to showing how basic rights can be stripped away because you don’t like them applying to everyone, even groups you fundamentally disagree with. There is absolutely no justification for hitting a person with a car deliberately like that. I find the ‘they had it coming’ arguments incredibly disturbing.


----------



## Dexter (31 October 2022)

Sandstone1 said:



			I would say she was more than clipped by the car and it was a deliberate act.   If that happened to someone walking down the street it would be attempted murder.  The hunt is not trail hunting in that video is it?  Unless the fox is laying the trail!
		
Click to expand...

I guess if she wasnt injured in anyway then it couldnt have been as bad as it looked, so unlikely to be attempted murder.


----------



## Cherryblossom (31 October 2022)

As someone who sits on the fence when it comes to hunting, I find the degree of whataboutery profoundly depressing. Pro and Anti people are not ever going to change their minds, but seeing that woman being mowed down called ‘clipped with a car’ and all the counter arguments about trespass does nothing to persuade me that hunting should be supported. 
If all the pro-hunt people roundly condemned this behaviour without throwing in a toddler like ‘but they did….’ then I’d be much more inclined to believe that this behaviour was a radical fringe element, that than something that many people secretly (or not so secretly) think was justified. And the pros are completely shooting themselves in the foot with that behaviour, because you’ll just push people like me to become anti hunting. We will end up losing a big part of our horsey culture and history because the majority of decent pro hunting people can’t drown out the voices of these despicable hard-line law- breaking amoral nut jobs.


----------



## Sandstone1 (31 October 2022)

Dexter said:



			I guess if she wasnt injured in anyway then it couldnt have been as bad as it looked, so unlikely to be attempted murder.
		
Click to expand...

She was injured and taken to hospital.  Its only luck she was not killed.  The attitude on here from some people is a disgrace.


----------



## sakura (31 October 2022)

Fellewell said:



			Sabs are not entitled to send death threats to landowners who host a meet.
		
Click to expand...

Did the victim send death threats to the landowner? If they did (and there is zero evidence), is hitting a human with a car and fleeing the scene a justifiable response? 

If your answer is no, then your post is, respectfully, irrelevant to the case being discussed.

As for comparing the behaviour of sabs to the fight for women’s rights, no one has done that. The *right to protest* was compared, and everyone has the right to protest, including those who are against hunting.


----------



## Dexter (31 October 2022)

Sandstone1 said:



			She was injured and taken to hospital.  Its only luck she was not killed.  The attitude on here from some people is a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

Someone just posted that she wasnt injured, I guess at this point there's no way of knowing what happened and whats happening now, but I'd imagine in time it will come out, at least if the driver is charged or not.


----------



## Caol Ila (31 October 2022)

Sakura beat me to it. No one was comparing hunt sabbing to women's suffrage or civil rights or what's happening in Iran. We were responding to BB's early remark about disliking protesters in general and wishing everyone would just stay in their lane.


----------



## scats (31 October 2022)

Fellewell said:



			Hunts are *legally entitled *to trail hunt. Sabs are not entitled to send death threats to landowners who host a meet. The woman clipped by the car did not require hospital treatment thankfully and was immediately released. The driver is under investigation and any link to the hunt has yet to be proven. Sabs have never held the moral high ground in these instances and comparing their terrorism to women's rights is in particularly poor taste, especially given what is happening in Iran right now.
		
Click to expand...

You certainly have a different meaning of ‘clipped by the car’ than I do!


----------



## Archangel (31 October 2022)

There is another video in circulation where there appears to be some sort of argument at the car (with other people) before the driver storms off and hits the pedestrian in the back throws her up in the air and leaves her motionless on the ground sorry 'clips' the pedestrian.


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 October 2022)

There is NO excuse for deliberately driving at someone and then driving away.  She should have the book thrown at her .


----------



## Rowreach (31 October 2022)

sakura said:



			Did the victim send death threats to the landowner? If they did (and there is zero evidence), is hitting a human with a car and fleeing the scene a justifiable response?

If your answer is no, then your post is, respectfully, irrelevant to the case being discussed.

.
		
Click to expand...

It seems that the landowner/host has received death threats following the incident.


----------



## Fred66 (31 October 2022)

Cherryblossom said:



			As someone who sits on the fence when it comes to hunting, I find the degree of whataboutery profoundly depressing. Pro and Anti people are not ever going to change their minds, but seeing that woman being mowed down called ‘clipped with a car’ and all the counter arguments about trespass does nothing to persuade me that hunting should be supported.
If all the pro-hunt people roundly condemned this behaviour without throwing in a toddler like ‘but they did….’ then I’d be much more inclined to believe that this behaviour was a radical fringe element, that than something that many people secretly (or not so secretly) think was justified. And the pros are completely shooting themselves in the foot with that behaviour, because you’ll just push people like me to become anti hunting. We will end up losing a big part of our horsey culture and history because the majority of decent pro hunting people can’t drown out the voices of these despicable hard-line law- breaking amoral nut jobs.
		
Click to expand...

If you read the other thread in tack room on this you will find all of us that hunt regularly have totally condemned the actions of the driver, if she deliberately drove at that person there is no excuse , if she left the scene of the accident without stopping then there are very few reasons as to why this might be acceptable and is more likely that it is unacceptable.
There is some dispute as to whether the driver was actually associated with the hunt. 
Be in no doubt most people whichever side of the fence they are should condemn the actions of anyone that has deliberately set out to injure and potentially kill another person.
I can understand that the harassment sustained by some can make them less tolerant and more inclined to be unsympathetic when people are injured when deliberately putting themselves in harms way and argue mitigating factors, but this woman was hit from behind in what seems to be a deliberate act and there can be no excuse.


----------



## sakura (31 October 2022)

Rowreach said:



			It seems that the landowner/host has received death threats following the incident.
		
Click to expand...

But was it the victim sending them? If not, it has nothing to do with them. If so (and there is no evidence of that), it still doesn’t justify the crime.

Again, there is no evidence that the victim committed any crime in connection with what then happened to them.

It’s sad that this thread is anything other than sending well wishes to the victim and condemnation of the driver. Let’s be clear, hunt monitors have a right to observe hunts. No one has the right to hit someone with their car and flee the scene.


----------



## Rowreach (31 October 2022)

sakura said:



			But was it the victim sending them? If not, it has nothing to do with them. If so (and there is no evidence of that), it still doesn’t justify the crime.

Again, there is no evidence that the victim committed any crime in connection with what then happened to them.

It’s sad that this thread is anything other than sending well wishes to the victim and condemnation of the driver. Let’s be clear, hunt monitors have a right to observe hunts. No one has the right to hit someone with their car and flee the scene.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve made no assumptions because I don’t know. I was merely clarifying for you that the landowner had indeed received death threats, after the incident.

Please don’t attribute opinions to me.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 October 2022)

Sandstone1 said:



			I would say she was more than clipped by the car and it was a deliberate act.   If that happened to someone walking down the street it would be attempted murder.  The hunt is not trail hunting in that video is it?  Unless the fox is laying the trail!
		
Click to expand...

I can tell you for a fact that it isn’t an automatic charge of attempted murder. That is not what the man who deliberately mounted the pavement to get me was charged with even though it was downgraded to lesser. So I think you need to get your facts correct.

Having been through this all first hand I have complete sympathy with the person hit by the car, however I have no patience for some of the speculation and making up of ‘facts’ that is going on in this thread by some.

Also car insurance is voided when you deliberately drive your car at someone so for the victims sake it would be better if this was out down as accidental as it’s a less arduous road to go down to get proper compensation for your injuries.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 October 2022)

Well, no matter how reprehensible the incident was, death threats to anyone are of course utterly wrong and abhorrent. I hope that it is possible to trace the culprits and that they are dealt by the authorities.

I don't know the identity of the woman who ran the sab down, but there is a clear still on line of her face taken from the video footage. That, along with her age (in the police report), the fact that she is local (from police) and was driving a car with a distinctive personalised numberplate ought to make her relatively easy for locals to identify.


----------



## Sandstone1 (31 October 2022)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			I can tell you for a fact that it isn’t an automatic charge of attempted murder. That is not what the man who deliberately mounted the pavement to get me was charged with even though it was downgraded to lesser. So I think you need to get your facts correct.

Having been through this all first hand I have complete sympathy with the person hit by the car, however I have no patience for some of the speculation and making up of ‘facts’ that is going on in this thread by some.

Also car insurance is voided when you deliberately drive your car at someone so for the victims sake it would be better if this was out down as accidental as it’s a less arduous road to go down to get proper compensation for your injuries.
		
Click to expand...

Just because you were hit by a car does not make the circumstances the same.  Im sorry it happened to you but all cases are not the same.    You clearly had a horrible experience but this is not about you.


----------



## Red-1 (31 October 2022)

I don't know why you think the lady was uninjured? It does say that she has been discharged and does not have life threatening or life changing injuries. I understand she does have soft tissue injuries and is in a lot of pain. 

I stopped riding for almost 5 years after an assault. I too was discharged after around 12 hours, and had soft tissue injuries. I could not turn my head for 6 months, and 2 years later had bone spurs growing in my neck, presumably because my soft tissue was no longer able to support my head. 

It is wrong to minimise the injuries. 

The longer version, and also a separate camera, both show that yes, there was some shouting in the road. But it was not near the car and they were not chasing her. No one was near the car before it set off. I could link it but the child is visible in the car so I won't. 

No excuses. 

When the ban came in, I was against it. But then, I thought I would try hunting, only to find that they were still chasing foxes, and laughing about it. I stopped going. I am now supportive of a complete ban with foxhounds. The hunts seem unable to control hounds or followers. 

I would not be a sab, but I can see why they do it.


----------



## Burnttoast (31 October 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I don't know why you think the lady was uninjured? It does say that she has been discharged and does not have life threatening or life changing injuries. I understand she does have soft tissue injuries and is in a lot of pain.

I stopped riding for almost 5 years after an assault. I too was discharged after around 12 hours, and had soft tissue injuries. I could not turn my head for 6 months, and 2 years later had bone spurs growing in my neck, presumably because my soft tissue was no longer able to support my head.

It is wrong to minimise the injuries.
		
Click to expand...

This. Soft tissue injuries makes it sound like it's a couple of bruises and it would be wonderful if that was the extent of it, but surely we all know they can have more unpleasant and long-lasting consequences than some blood drawn or a simple fracture.


----------



## HashRouge (31 October 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I don't know why you think the lady was uninjured?
		
Click to expand...

This. The only source I've seen saying that is a poster on this thread.


----------



## sbloom (31 October 2022)

I thank the Lord every day that there are people across the world, including horsey, who won't stay in their lane.  If I stayed in my lane and, as has been requested a couple of times, fit saddles without regard to anything else, it would be an utter disservice to horses and their owners.  Live and let live means "I'm alright jack" if you boil it down and is why this country's in a mess and why our democracy is in a perilous state.

First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a socialist.
Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a trade unionist.
Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—because I was not a Jew.
Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.
—Martin Niemöller

Stay in your lane by all means but don't expect those of us who act on principle and DO leave our lanes to come save you when you're no longer alright-Jack.


----------



## sakura (31 October 2022)

Rowreach said:



			I’ve made no assumptions because I don’t know. I was merely clarifying for you that the landowner had indeed received death threats, after the incident.

Please don’t attribute opinions to me.
		
Click to expand...

You quoted me so I quoted you, but my point is generalised.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 October 2022)

Sandstone1 said:



			Just because you were hit by a car does not make the circumstances the same.  Im sorry it happened to you but all cases are not the same.    You clearly had a horrible experience but this is not about you.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not making it about me, I’m pointing out the made up stuff and clear assumptions being made. Having been through A court case in this exact topic I think I can say with more clarity and information that I know more than most can first hand. This has been a terrible thing to happen regardless of the circumstances it happened in.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 November 2022)

Interview with the casualty.

https://www.devonlive.com/news/uk-world-news/mum-three-hunt-saboteur-mowed-7769803

_Describing being hit by the car, Lisa said: ''I remember that I was on the floor in pain - there is a gap where I don't remember anything. I was in complete shock and shaking head to toe.'' Doctors found severe bruising across parts of her body. She avoided any significant injury but has struggled to walk without intense pain since the incident._


----------



## palo1 (3 November 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Interview with the casualty.

https://www.devonlive.com/news/uk-world-news/mum-three-hunt-saboteur-mowed-7769803

_Describing being hit by the car, Lisa said: ''I remember that I was on the floor in pain - there is a gap where I don't remember anything. I was in complete shock and shaking head to toe.'' Doctors found severe bruising across parts of her body. She avoided any significant injury but has struggled to walk without intense pain since the incident._

Click to expand...

I may be wrong but it seems incredibly ill advised to give an interview if there is going to be a police investigation and possible prosecution surely?  The poor woman, I hope she is starting to feel better; it must have been very traumatic. I hope too she is getting good advice and support moving forward.


----------



## minesadouble (3 November 2022)

palo1 said:



			I may be wrong but it seems incredibly ill advised to give an interview if there is going to be a police investigation and possible prosecution surely?  The poor woman, I hope she is starting to feel better; it must have been very traumatic. I hope too she is getting good advice and support moving forward.
		
Click to expand...

Having just had a a quick browse of the lady in question's FB page the phrase 'live by the sword, die by the sword' springs to mind.
I certainly don't get the impression she is a peace loving individual.


----------



## Amymay (3 November 2022)

minesadouble said:



			I certainly don't get the impression she is a peace loving individual.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, well that’s alright then…. 🙄🙄


----------



## minesadouble (3 November 2022)

Amymay said:



			Ah, well that’s alright then…. 🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

I'm not in any way condoning the actions of the driver of the car that clipped her.

However, her actions against a man involved in the transportation of animals for medical research (a perfectly lawful activity regardless of one's own personal viewpoint) fall far short of those of a decent human being. 
I have very mixed feelings about animal research, though I'm sure on the whole more people are grateful for it than not. However, I would never consider it reasonable to personally hound, abuse, intimidate and cause criminal damage to an individual involved in such activity.

My point is that if you involve yourself in unlawful protest don't then be surprised if it results in unlawful personal consequences.


----------



## Sandstone1 (4 November 2022)

minesadouble said:



			I'm not in any way condoning the actions of the driver of the car that clipped her.

However, her actions against a man involved in the transportation of animals for medical research (a perfectly lawful activity regardless of one's own personal viewpoint) fall far short of those of a decent human being.
I have very mixed feelings about animal research, though I'm sure on the whole more people are grateful for it than not. However, I would never consider it reasonable to personally hound, abuse, intimidate and cause criminal damage to an individual involved in such activity.

My point is that if you involve yourself in unlawful protest don't then be surprised if it results in unlawful personal consequences.
		
Click to expand...

One the car didnt "clip her"   She was knocked over from behind at speed and lucky not to have been killed.
Two whatever the woman has or has not done in the past is totally irrelevant to the situation.  Thats like saying if you disagree with animal experiments you deserve to get cancer!
Three you say you are not condoning the actions of the car driver and then go on to do just that.
Four The driver of the car had a child with her.  Thats a safe guarding issue.  What a impression to give a child that if you disagree with someone its ok to use violence on them and use a car as a weapon.
Five Once again hunting animals with hounds is illegal and its within the law to protest against it.
I could go on but its all been said before and after seeing some of the comments on here justifying someone trying to kill another human being its really not worth it.


----------



## Barton Bounty (4 November 2022)

HashRouge said:



			No, you're welcome to your opinion. But you will also have to accept that a lot of us think it's a pretty rubbish way to look at things and are happy to tell you so.
		
Click to expand...

No, thats the whole point… you DONT have to tell me ! You can be a respectful adult and let folk have their own opinions whether you like it or not! And clearly this is NOT the case with you. 😊


----------



## Red-1 (4 November 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			No, thats the whole point… you DONT have to tell me ! You can be a respectful adult and let folk have their own opinions whether you like it or not! And clearly this is NOT the case with you. 😊
		
Click to expand...

I don't get this. We are on a discussion forum. It is a many-way discussion where I accept that some people will agree with me and some not. 

It would be a pretty flat and meaningless discussion if people were not allowed to tell others that they don't agree with/like the opinions of others!


----------



## stangs (4 November 2022)

minesadouble said:



			My point is that if you involve yourself in unlawful protest don't then be surprised if it results in unlawful personal consequences.
		
Click to expand...

This just in: the person in the car was not the UK's judicial system.


----------



## Clodagh (4 November 2022)

If a burglar broke into your house and stole your personal possessions would you feel totally sympathetic if he or she then got mugged?


----------



## ycbm (4 November 2022)

Clodagh said:



			If a burglar broke into your house and stole your personal possessions would you feel totally sympathetic if he or she then got mugged?
		
Click to expand...

If a person stopped someone else from illegally chasing and killing a cat,  would you then feel totally sympathetic if a friend of the person who chased the cat got in their car and deliberately drove the car into that person,  not caring that they might kill them? 
.


----------



## stangs (4 November 2022)

Clodagh said:



			If a burglar broke into your house and stole your personal possessions would you feel totally sympathetic if he or she then got mugged?
		
Click to expand...

Probably not, but I'd still want the person who did the mugging to be convicted of their crime. The law isn't a two wrongs make a right situation, especially because the mugger could still go after me - and I still haven't received my possessions back. 

Besides, it's unlikely that the person in the car knew that the person who got hit knew what the victim had posted on FB.


----------



## Clodagh (4 November 2022)

i don’t know, i think I might feel the mugger deserved that.
The sab did not deserve to be hit by a car. I just was seeing where mines a double got her POV.


----------



## ycbm (4 November 2022)

Clodagh said:



			i don’t know, i think I might feel the mugger deserved that.
The sab did not deserve to be hit by a car. I just was seeing where mines a double got her POV.
		
Click to expand...

I mistook you,  I thought it wasn't a comment you'd normally make,  C.


----------



## Sandstone1 (4 November 2022)

Whatever you think of hunting or sabs no one has the right on either side to take the law in to their own hands to the extent of trying to kill someone.  The driver of the car could very easily have killed that woman and just because people are saying the car clipped her it was only luck she was not killed or seriously injured.
I do not know or care what the woman has done or protested about in the past and I very much doubt that the driver knew either.
The driver acted in a very reckless and dangerous manner and its even worse that she had a child in the car.  What ever you think of hunting or sabs there really can not be a excuse for that behaviour and that people are trying to make excuses just shows their mentality.
How would any of us feel about being driven at like that when out walking, riding cycling etc?
I bet if someone drove at you when riding you would feel differently.


----------



## luckyoldme (4 November 2022)

You can't drive into pedestrians.
No one can justify that.
The fact that it's been done is bad enough, but any attempt to justify it or make light of it by pro hunt folk just makes them look worse.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 November 2022)

Very revealing as to which posters stick to the hard line pro hunt take that the sab was 'clipped' by the car...

https://www.itv.com/news/anglia/202...6uMaVhAEvRoGCxGPfovHrxj-O6BCdfeEYf_jGIjKX476Y
_
Lisa Jaffray, 47, was badly bruised and has been given morphine for her severe pain after the crash on a country estate in Knossington in Leicestershire last week.

"Psychologically it's been really difficult," she said, adding that she was still in shock."And it's also painful. My lower back is quite painful and I'm on morphine at the moment that's not even really masking the pain, so my doctor says we'll need to check if there's any spinal disc damage.

"My leg hurts a lot - the bruising is only just starting to come up but it's just painful, it hurts to do anything."

Ms Jaffray has been signed off work for a month, though she believes her physical injuries will heal quicker than the psychological trauma._


----------



## Sandstone1 (4 November 2022)

luckyoldme said:



			You can't drive into pedestrians.
No one can justify that.
The fact that it's been done is bad enough, but any attempt to justify it or make light of it by pro hunt folk just makes them look worse.
		
Click to expand...

Yes absolutely.    The people who are saying she was "Clipped" and saying she has protested about this that and the other are really showing themselves up.   There is no excuse.


----------



## tristar (4 November 2022)

thing is when things get heated, to the point of running into someone and knocking them down with a car, its lesson that teaches us, that it is wrong, it is pointless, it is not going to further your cause, you will have to pay consequences, and that when things look like they are getting out of control, you have to learn to, or make the decision to, walk away and take no action that will escalate the situation

of course its different when you need to defend yourself, against physical assault but that is totally different.


----------



## Burnttoast (4 November 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			No, thats the whole point… you DONT have to tell me ! You can be a respectful adult and let folk have their own opinions whether you like it or not! And clearly this is NOT the case with you. 😊
		
Click to expand...

Think you might be running up against the twin inconveniences of free speech and democracy. You freely gave your opinion (I don't recall anyone asking for it any more than you asked for theirs) and then everyone used their free speech to disagree with you (democracy)


----------



## Fred66 (4 November 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			No, thats the whole point… you DONT have to tell me ! You can be a respectful adult and let folk have their own opinions whether you like it or not! And clearly this is NOT the case with you. 😊
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think it’s ok for you to express an opinion disagreeing with another’s opinion, but not ok when someone expresses an opinion disagreeing with you ?


----------



## Nasicus (4 November 2022)

How on earth can anyone use the word 'clipped' to describe what happened? Such language smacks of attempting to minimize what happened, and quite frankly that's disgusting.
Try watching what happened at 25% speed, you can really see just how ragdolled the poor woman was. She is extremely lucky to not have broken any bones, lacerated any organs or had any major head trauma.


----------



## ester (4 November 2022)

clipped makes it sound like she was tappedby the wing mirror. . .


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 November 2022)

Sandstone1 said:



			Whatever you think of hunting or sabs no one has the right on either side to take the law in to their own hands to the extent of trying to kill someone.  .
		
Click to expand...


Actually no-one has the right to take the law into their own hands full stop. 

 I do NOT support the driver's actions in any way but those  sympathising with Hunt sabs in general should remember that often their actions are illegal. They do not have the right to break the law, either.


----------



## Sandstone1 (4 November 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Actually no-one has the right to take the law into their own hands full stop.

I do NOT support the driver's actions in any way but those  sympathising with Hunt sabs in general should remember that often their actions are illegal. They do not have the right to break the law, either.
		
Click to expand...

Please read what I said.  NO ONE has the right on EITHER side to take the law in to their own hands.  Yes sabs sometimes break the law. As do hunts.  However, we are talking about one particular case here.  Someone purposely ran someone down.   Whichever "side" you are on really makes no difference does it?   All this "sabs do this hunts do that"  Has nothing do do with it.  This person clearly broke the law by running someone down.    Its on video it happened.    I do support hunt sabs for trying to stop a illegal and cruel activity but had a sab ran someone down like that that too would be wrong.   However it was not a sab in this case.  People can say it as long as they like and try and excuse it because of this and that but the fact remains.  The woman tried to kill the sab.


----------



## minesadouble (4 November 2022)

I wasn't justifying the actions of the driver at all and I  used the word 'clipped' as she was, luckily just bruised rather than seriously injured.

Two wrongs.most certainly do not make a right 
I can't stand people taking the law into their own hands. I hate the whole vigilante culture we seem to be cultivating in this country. It seems rife, particularly where suspected.paedophiles are comcerned and I abhor it.

My point was brought to mind as I have been watching a documentary about a convicted drug dealer who was talking about his life and said 'i have lived a violent life so I won't be surprised if I meet a violent death.' Hence the use of the phrase 'live by the sword, die by the sword'.


----------



## Nasicus (4 November 2022)

minesadouble said:



			I wasn't justifying the actions of the driver at all and I  used the word 'clipped' as she was, luckily just bruised rather than seriously injured.
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate what you're saying, but she was run down by a speeding vehicle, and would have been regardless even if she'd been lucky enough to spring back up and continue her day. Pure luck that she didn't get seriously injured does not downgrade the incident to a 'clipping', and whilst unintentionally, such language does minimize what happened. If you were explaining what happened to someone without any prior knowledge, and said she'd been clipped by a car, the mental image and understanding of the severity of that is entirely different to what happened. Like Ester said, clipped conjures up images of being smacked by a wing mirror, not of being hit by the car and sent flying off of her feet.


----------



## Red-1 (4 November 2022)

minesadouble said:



			I wasn't justifying the actions of the driver at all and I  used the word 'clipped' as she was, luckily just bruised rather than seriously injured.
.
		
Click to expand...

I too would equate 'clipped' with being a glancing blow causing minimal damage, such as with a wing mirror where the person wasn't thrown to the floor. I'm not sure where you get that she is just bruised with no serious injury from? Sometimes, soft tissue injuries can be more serious and take longer to heal than broken bones.

Only time will tell how serious the injuries are. The initial bruising will have to go down before any other soft tissue injury will be properly assessed.

Besides, even if it were just bruising, the potential of the impact of that car, tossing her off her feet, had the potential to kill.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 November 2022)

Sandstone1 said:



			Please read what I said.  NO ONE has the right on EITHER side to take the law in to their own hands.  Yes sabs sometimes break the law. As do hunts.  However, we are talking about one particular case here.  Someone purposely ran someone down.   Whichever "side" you are on really makes no difference does it?   All this "sabs do this hunts do that"  Has nothing do do with it.  This person clearly broke the law by running someone down.    Its on video it happened.    I do support hunt sabs for trying to stop a illegal and cruel activity but had a sab ran someone down like that that too would be wrong.   However it was not a sab in this case.  People can say it as long as they like and try and excuse it because of this and that but the fact remains.  The woman tried to kill the sab.
		
Click to expand...

  Please read my direct quote from your post, including '*to the extent of trying to kill someone'. *
That reads as if other illegal acts are ok, as in 'the end justifies the means'. I don't agree with that.
.
Eta but your thread title is unclear, too. It should actually read 'Hunt Sab run over', your title reads as if the HS did the running over.


----------



## Sandstone1 (4 November 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Please read my direct quote from your post, including '*to the extent of trying to kill someone'. *
That reads as if other illegal acts are ok, as in 'the end justifies the means'. I don't agree with that.
.
Eta but your thread title is unclear, too. It should actually read 'Hunt Sab run over', your title reads as if the HS did the running over.
		
Click to expand...

Actually,  I didnt start the thread or give it its title.  Think you need to read things properly .   I really do not care if you agree or disagree with me.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 November 2022)

Sandstone1 said:



			Actually,  I didnt start the thread or give it its title.  Think you need to read things properly .   I really do not care if you agree or disagree with me.
		
Click to expand...

.
 I apologise, no you didn't start the thread


----------



## stangs (4 November 2022)

minesadouble said:



			My point was brought to mind as I have been watching a documentary about a convicted drug dealer who was talking about his life and said 'i have lived a violent life so I won't be surprised if I meet a violent death.' Hence the use of the phrase 'live by the sword, die by the sword'.
		
Click to expand...

Apologises, I've read back your previous post and I'll admit it's an interesting point, albeit from a sociological angle, not a legal nor moral one.

I suppose this boils down to how a hunt monitor or sab perceives their identity and role in the hunting sphere, whether they feel they're doing the right thing (i.e., not living by the sword), or whether they're doing the 'wrong' thing but for the 'right' cause (i.e., living by the sword and therefore mentally may expect repercussions - like the drug dealer, though he would have known he's doing the 'wrong' thing for what was most likely a 'wrong' cause). Or if they perceive themselves to be in a war - which is a common animal rights rhetoric - then would they believe that, eventually, the opponent will retaliate? Or is the war between the 'abuser'/'hunter' and the 'animal', and the monitor/sab is joining in the fray, but still somewhat an external party, and therefore 'untouchable'?

This probably isn't the right thread for such a discussion though.


----------



## Nasicus (5 November 2022)

stangs said:



			Apologises, I've read back your previous post and I'll admit it's an interesting point, albeit from a sociological angle, not a legal nor moral one.

I suppose this boils down to how a hunt monitor or sab perceives their identity and role in the hunting sphere, whether they feel they're doing the right thing (i.e., not living by the sword), or whether they're doing the 'wrong' thing but for the 'right' cause (i.e., living by the sword and therefore mentally may expect repercussions - like the drug dealer, though he would have known he's doing the 'wrong' thing for what was most likely a 'wrong' cause). Or if they perceive themselves to be in a war - which is a common animal rights rhetoric - then would they believe that, eventually, the opponent will retaliate? Or is the war between the 'abuser'/'hunter' and the 'animal', and the monitor/sab is joining in the fray, but still somewhat an external party, and therefore 'untouchable'?

This probably isn't the right thread for such a discussion though.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you mention the war aspect, I often feel people on both sides actually enjoy the conflict, like how people enjoy airsoft and war games.


----------



## Red-1 (5 November 2022)

Nasicus said:



			Funny you mention the war aspect, I often feel people on both sides actually enjoy the conflict, like how people enjoy airsoft and war games.
		
Click to expand...

I would not enjoy that, but yes, I do think some people do. War games under a different name. Fighting for good and righteousness. Boths sides, bizarrely!


----------

